# Help with Switched Jacks



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I want to add a jack to two of my tube amps combos.. one amp has 2 speakers in series and the other has a single speaker. I want it wired so that the internal speaker works until I plug into the jack with a patch cord to an external speaker. This I believe is the safest way to protect the OT. I plan on using black for ground/neg and red for power/pos. I was also going to drill a hole for the jack through the wooden cab at the back (or should it be through the metal controls plate?). I believe I will need 2 Switchcraft S-H534's.
can someone simplify for me please, particularily for the 2 internal speaker combo
thanks
RIFF


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*cut out jack*

You just need a second jack with a cut out; what happens is your signal from your combo head goes into the first (normal ) jack and THRU the second jack to the combo speaker(s) until you plug into the second jack, wherupon the contact to the combo speaker is opened and the signal goes out thru the cord you plugged in and gets sent to the extension speaker.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for you imput wahburned.
actually neither amps has any external jacks as yet.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

So what does (do) the combo speaker(s) plug into? Is it hard wired to the output xformer?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes it is wired direct to the OT. haven't had an opportunity to pick up the new jacks yet as I seldom go to the "big city"..
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

picked up the new jacks yesterday, now I have to figure out how they wire up.
cheers
RIFF


----------

